# 17' Twin Vee



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I did a factory tour about 6 years ago.
Then went for a couple of test rides on the 17 and 19.
Hull felt solid underfoot at rest.
Had a soft squishy feeling ride with the air trapped under the hull.
Never went offshore in one, only 1 foot inshore chop.
Ate that right up.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

They are a local company near me. 

Do your research on the web and you'll see that's one of the most seaworthy and quality-built boat brands made. They ride through anything and nobody's ever heard of any issues like water intrusion, particularly in one of the sponsons, water/foam saturation, listing, 'glass peeling, gelcoat issues, etc. 

The resale on them is top notch because of the stellar history of the company. People are falling over themselves to buy used ones if and when they ever come on the market. 

Do some research by typing in "twin vee problems" or similar and then go for it!



-T


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Go for a wet test and you will buy one. *I* like cat hulls. 

I ended up buying a Livingston 14 with a 25 Yammy 2 stroke.

Here is a Twin Vee 17 in St. Pete. I bet you can get them to deal as it has been on BT a good while.

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Twin-Vee-17-Classic-93305635


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Great boats, I looked at them hard a few years ago when I was in the market for a bay boat. Cat boats are very popular on the northern gulf coast and a neighbor had a twin vee I fished out of several times. He had the 20' and I was looking at the 19' Bay Cat and 17'. Not fancy but very versatile fishing platform and twin vee has a solid reputation. They eat chop up and due to the rectangle shape it has a much larger fishing area than most 17' boats. Should not need as much HP as you would with mono hull. The boats I was looking at were gel coat splatter with top cap, my only issue was that storage was limited. Ride is different, especially in turns and when fishing in crossing seas. 
Good luck.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

One of the things I like most about a cat is the drift. Turn the motor full to one side and you can drift along a shoreline with the wind on or offshore. There will be some on or off shore component to the drift but nothing like a mono hull. If the wind is parallel to the shore just center the motor the drift is slower than most mono hulls as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

> They are a local company near me.
> 
> Do your research on the web and you'll see that's one of the most seaworthy and quality-built boat brands made. They ride through anything and nobody's ever heard of any issues like water intrusion, particularly in one of the sponsons, water/foam saturation, listing, 'glass peeling, gelcoat issues, etc.
> 
> ...



I know that Twin Vee has had issues in the past, but I think the old owner recently bought back the company and the product has been much better.

Anyone been on a 17' before and can tell me if they would work for what I'm looking for?


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Call them. I think you can get a test ride in Ft. Pierce.


----------

